# Aumentar recepcion de señal wifi



## easix (Mar 2, 2013)

Buen dia quisiera saber como puedo aumentar la señal de wifi ya que compre una antena high gain tp- link y no aumento en consideracion quizas el problema es que la distancia de el modem a mi laptop es de cerca de 40 metros y atraviesa dos cercas por favor ayuda ya que me urge 
Gracias!!


----------



## Scooter (Mar 2, 2013)

La soluciones son evidentes:
a) Compra un receptor mas sensible
b) Compra un emisor mas potente
c) Cambia los equipos de posición (acércalos)
d) Pon un repetidor a mitad de camino
e) La suma de todas o varias de las anteriores


I) Pon un cable de red


----------



## tiago (Mar 2, 2013)

easix dijo:


> Buen dia quisiera saber como puedo aumentar la señal de wifi ya que compre una antena high gain tp- link y no aumento en consideracion quizas el problema es que la distancia de el modem a mi laptop es de cerca de 40 metros y atraviesa dos cercas por favor ayuda ya que me urge
> Gracias!!



La señal Wi-Fi, es una señal de radio. Dado que su potencia es determinada por el dispositivo y difil de amplificar sin cuidados muy especializados, te aconsejo que dediques especial atención a la antena, pues ahí está la solución mas viable y eficaz. Olvida las antenas omnidireccionales. Los fabricantes publican altas ganancias  que están referidas a la Isotrópica (DBI)
Mira este PDF

Saludos.


----------



## santiago (Mar 2, 2013)

la solucion mas barata y efectiva para 40 m es un repetidor entre medio me parece a mi, yo tenia un problema similar y puse unos repetidores, 25 dolares saldran ,masomenos, antes habia probado con antenas , pero no tuve resultado, las únicas que me sirvieron eran unidireccionales, pero con el costo de reducir la señal circundante al router,

saludos


----------



## Finskey (Mar 2, 2013)

Primero que todo si tu pc es muy vieja las placas que tendrán no tienen mucho alcanze, ahroa si es mas nueva puedes incorporar otro sistema, yo tenia tu problema lo que hice fue cancelar el sistema wifi que me dava mi provedor de internet compre un router d-link y a su ves le coloque una antena tp link y listo solucionado


----------



## tiago (Mar 3, 2013)

santiago dijo:


> la solucion mas barata y efectiva para 40 m es un repetidor entre medio me parece a mi, yo tenia un problema similar y puse unos repetidores, 25 dolares saldran ,masomenos, antes habia probado con antenas , pero no tuve resultado, las únicas que me sirvieron eran unidireccionales, pero con el costo de reducir la señal circundante al router,
> 
> saludos



El repe es una solución, pero metes mas señales al espectro. Entre wi-fi de teléfonos móviles, wi-fi del router, wi-fi del ordenador, wi-fi del/los repetidores y wi-fis circundantes = Follón de señales, ralentización de la comunicación por ruido en los paquetes de datos etc ...

La solución mas eficaz y limpia es una antena unidireccional, con la que puedes cubrir hasta varios Kilometros sin amplificar la señal que entrega la tarjeta, Comunicación más rápida, no arrojamos mas ruidos al espectro ... Pero si queremos que sea omnidireccional para poder jugar, entonces estamos pidiendo peras al olmo.

Para hacer un antena para éstas frecuencias hay que tener muuucho "toque"  o comprar una Yagui de las que se venden al efecto, que son baratas.

Saludos.


----------



## easix (Mar 4, 2013)

La señal Wi-Fi, es una señal de radio. Dado que su potencia es determinada por el dispositivo y difil de amplificar sin cuidados muy especializados, te aconsejo que dediques especial atención a la antena, pues ahí está la solución mas viable y eficaz. Olvida las antenas omnidireccionales. Los fabricantes publican altas ganancias que están referidas a la Isotrópica (DBI)
Mira este PDF

Saludos.
Muchas gracias por el aporte


----------



## Athlon64 (Mar 8, 2013)

Hola, he obtenido buenos resultados utilizando:

Canal 1

Modo: 11b

Con eso mejoras la estabilidad de la coneccion, saludos


----------



## morta (Mar 9, 2013)

A ver si aclaras algunas cosas que no dices, el módem es de tu propiedad o es de un vecino?


----------



## sugarray (Abr 19, 2013)

> Para hacer un antena para éstas frecuencias hay que tener muuucho "toque" o comprar una Yagui de las que se venden al efecto, que son baratas.



ni taanto toque, mira esta la hice hace unos años,

http://www.madboxpc.com/foro/topic/117638-mejorar-la-senal-modeando-tu-antena-wifi/page-2

eso si ponlas en altura por fuera, con una vara larga, sobre los 3 metros, para saltarte cualquier muralla o pandereta o casa, si es posible que se vean entre si mejor, hazlas bien con sellantes, pvc, pintalas blancas para que no se achurrasquen con el sol y para que te resistan la intemperie. usa buen cable para wifi y procura hacerlo lo mas corto posible, se prolijo en las uniones.


----------

